# Wrestlemania 24 Blu-Ray



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

The first Blu-Ray disc from the WWE is the grandaddy of them all, Wrestlemania.

Its obviously from this year's event since it was shot in High-Def. First things upon watching it is how the logos are set up. The WWE-HD logo is in the upper left hand side of the TV, while the main WWE logo is on the bottom of the screen, towards the center instead of the corner. Which I guess is there because they used the same broadcast for the standard-def version and where the logo is in SD is that it would be in the bottom right corner, but because it's in High-Def the logo is more towards the center. It takes a second to get used to. Weird that they couldn't have edited it out for the Blu-Ray release. 

The picture is in 1080i, which for me is fine because my TV goes to that resolution. And no one is broadcasting in 1080p as of now so its not a surprise that its in 1080i. But no compaints from me, because the picture is really good, probably better than when it was broadcasted since the cable and satellite providers tend to compress the picture, with it on Blu-Ray, the likelyhood of that is slim to none.

The show itself was ok. Not the best of shows, but a solid show. Especially the Ric Flair retirement match and the John Cena/Randy Orton/Triple H title matches. 

The other disc had the Hall of Fame ceremony from the night before. The Rock appeared on this one to induct his father and grandfather, and his presence showed that he's definitely missed by the fans. And Flair's induction speech was very emotional. Hard to see a dry eye in the audience.

As a first HD effort from the WWE, its a solid effort. I expect that they won't do this with every pay-per-view event, just the big four of the Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, Summerslam and Survivor Series. And hopefully some of their documentaries as well.


----------

